# Cow died and not sure why?



## Beeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Well I just lost a great old cow this morning. She had been losing muscle mass for a while although slowly. She had a diarreha that was dark green water but was also bloated looking. Her gut sounds were like a running toilet, much different from her herd mates. She had not finished shedding and had a rough hair coat. So I started using blackstrap molasses in her feed and got her some steroids and antibiotics. She grazed well but refused to each much grain. This morning she would not stand even after I lifted her up with the tractor. My vet says she had a tumor or ulcers in her gut so we euthanized her but we did'nt do an autopsy. Vet says he's sure it wasn't Johnes disease so I'm left with a lot of questions. Any opinions?


----------

